
I had an interview for an startup competition and i feel humiliated - jorgec
I had an interview for an startup competition and i feel humiliated. Is it ok?<p>First, its not about a SJW or discrimination post.<p>I explain, i am an entrepreneur, my biz has run for 7 years, so im not a kid playing with some cellphone apps &#x2F; arduino project and trying to sell some useless concept like many other entrepreneur around here.<p>However, i decided to start a second business, mainly because i have a big office and i have unused space. I found a new competition in Gust that i am currently participating and i think... well, a initial investment could helps, plus is the visibility of the project.  However, they take around 10% of the project and it hurts (but shares could be diluted and its not cheat).<p>Part of the project involves an interview and i was less than pleased, while the interview process ran without much problem but it was a joke, a waste of my time.   Why?. This interview was around asking me about the team and many other irrelevant questions, the interviewer never asked me about the main part of the project, customers, supply channels, costs and so on.<p>My question: i am wrong?. I feel that the interview was similar to a job interview.<p>Right now, i don&#x27;t know if they will call me back (like an effin job interview) but i don&#x27;t really feel that its worth. Money is always welcomed but im  more for the visibility and some external feedback.
======
blakdawg
The people running the contest owed you nothing. It sounds like you weren't a
good match. Move on. The fact that you aren't what they wanted, and they
aren't what you wanted, isn't a reflection on either of you.

> i decided to start a second business, mainly because i have a big office and
> i have unused space.

This doesn't sound like a good reason to start a business, especially one
that's looking for outside investment.

------
meric
Perhaps they have in mind a target market that's not advanced at business as
you...?

------
rbsk
You sound fun.

